# Tiger barbs?



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

Is says that this fish seems okay to add to my community tank, is this correct?

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?cls=16&cat=1943&articleid=2484


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

yes they are but they do best in schools.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2007)

You have alot of schooling fish already and when your cycle is done, you should add to their groups. I'd start with atleast 6 each of the tetras and maybe a couple more danios (usually they school together). When you fill the schools you, you won't have room for Tiger Barbs. 

You should think about some bottom feeder fish.


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

JustOneMore20 said:


> You have alot of schooling fish already and when your cycle is done, you should add to their groups. I'd start with atleast 6 each of the tetras and maybe a couple more danios (usually they school together). When you fill the schools you, you won't have room for Tiger Barbs.
> 
> You should think about some bottom feeder fish.


And then I have a tank full of fish I never really wanted in the first place for years to come.... :sad:

If I had known more in the first place, my tank wouldn't look like this. I would rather have 6 blackskirt, 6 head and tail, 6 Zebra Danio, 6 tiger barbs. Before it would have been 3 of each... then I can have more fish I wanted.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

then you should get rid of those and sell them to people who already have schools of them thats what i did.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2007)

Or find a fish store that will take trade ins.  Maybe try to find a place that takes trade ins and has Tiger Barbs.


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

if you get tigers, they will probably go after the smaller tetras. i have buenos aires tetras with my barbs and they do fine. barbs are pretty nippy and territorial.


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

You know the head and tail tetra are not that bad to look at. Actually they look the most healthiest of all the fish. So sturdy!
Maybe I should pick a few more of those bad boys up!

Instead of the tiger barbs, I think I will go with the cardinal tetras! My tank really seems to be doing super well.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2007)

You really don't have room for another school, once you fill out the ones you have. If you were to get rid of the Skirt tetras, then you'd have room for another school....or get rid of the Danios or the H&Ts. You'll have to make room for another school because the fish you have need to be in groups of atleast 6. Skirt tetras get pretty big for a tetra......6 of them will be enough, along with 6 Head and Tailights and the 6 Danios...

If you want to add anything besides more of what you already have, then get some bottom feeding fish. Your middle area is full already.


----------

